# Our First Gig



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

We finally got out of our drummer's basement (after years of jamming weekly) and played our first gig last Thursday night. We had an amazing turnout and it was tons of fun. I posted 5 videos here (not the best quality):

YouTube - Fajah's Channel

Here's a couple for your viewing pleasure:

[YOUTUBE]RYbrJOEzbcQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VBa8_vdEN7I[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice stuff. Nice band


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks. We only recorded the first set and some of guys were very nervous. We played 3 sets in total and could have played a 4th that night and we got better once everyone settled down. It was also the first time that we played wearing jackets....which takes some getting used to .


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

and of course you have a Tele in the band .....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Didn't sound like your first gig. Love the music.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> and of course you have a Tele in the band .....


Of course. Anything else would be uncivilized... Actually, it's an SX STL-50 with a GFS Vintage Neovin neck pickup. Our other guitarist is playing his new Sadowsky Jim Hall. Both are going through Cube 60's.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Chito said:


> Didn't sound like your first gig. Love the music.


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fajah...FANTASTIC !! As Chito said....Doesn't sound like your first gig. 

Chitlins Con Carne is a favourite of mine....I kept hoping the people in the restaurant would be a bit more quiet...but no luck.

I'd certainly like to attend one of your gigs sometime.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

greco said:


> Fajah...FANTASTIC !! As Chito said....Doesn't sound like your first gig.
> 
> Chitlins Con Carne is a favourite of mine....I kept hoping the people in the restaurant would be a bit more quiet...but no luck.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. We're playing at the same venue in July some time. Send me a PM with your email address or go to my band website and throw your email in there. Either way, I'll put you on the our mailing list.

Would love you to come out :smilie_flagge17:


----------

